# Roubaix Comp/Pro weight?



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Just bought a lovely 04' roubaix comp double 54cm. I put the bike on the scale (complete w/ pedals (300g), 1 cage, computer w/cadence) and it weighed 19lb even. Does this seem heavy for this bike? I thought it would be alot less. Any input from other Roubaix owners would be appreciated. BTW, Roubaix rides awesome and is so smooth.


----------



## Caadrider (Aug 16, 2003)

*Ummmm....*



nis240sxt said:


> Just bought a lovely 04' roubaix comp double 54cm. I put the bike on the scale (complete w/ pedals (300g), 1 cage, computer w/cadence) and it weighed 19lb even. Does this seem heavy for this bike? I thought it would be alot less. Any input from other Roubaix owners would be appreciated. BTW, Roubaix rides awesome and is so smooth.


Mine (54 pro) weighs in at 17.6lbs.


----------



## decisivemoment (Sep 20, 2004)

Between the pedals, cage and computer you have over a pound of accessories on the bike.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

Hmm, my roubaix comp triple w/speedplay pedal, 2 30g cf cages, and a polar s725 weighs in at slightly more than 18.1lbs.


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

nis240sxt said:


> Just bought a lovely 04' roubaix comp double 54cm. I put the bike on the scale (complete w/ pedals (300g), 1 cage, computer w/cadence) and it weighed 19lb even. Does this seem heavy for this bike? I thought it would be alot less. Any input from other Roubaix owners would be appreciated. BTW, Roubaix rides awesome and is so smooth.


I too have an '04 Roubiax Comp, and I'd like it to be a bit lighter. You have to remember that the Equipe wheels are about 1865 grams, so you could take a pound off by going to a sub 1500 gram wheelset, which is what I intend to do next year (lots of good recommendations on this site). If you have the Specialized All Condition Sport tire (which I belive is the stock tire, I don't have my bike in front of me), 700x23, those puppies run a hefty 305 grams. I'll run these through the winter then switch out to a lighter tire before summer. I don't know what the Specialized stem and bars run, but I'll probably switch mine out to a Ritchey WCS since I have those sitting around and the Ritchey stuff is pretty light... plus I'd like to see something other than SPECIALIZED printed all over my bike. I don't know what the weight of the stock saddle is, but there are probably lighter saddles. I use an Arione and it's great.

It is a great ride though... great frame that can be made into a super bike with some minor modifications.


----------



## Caadrider (Aug 16, 2003)

*16.8lbs of Ruobaix lovelyness*

Since my last post the Roubaix has got lighter, and so has my wallet!!
SLR saddle, Topolino wheels........


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

bc165 said:


> I too have an '04 Roubiax Comp, and I'd like it to be a bit lighter. You have to remember that the Equipe wheels are about 1865 grams, so you could take a pound off by going to a sub 1500 gram wheelset, which is what I intend to do next year (lots of good recommendations on this site). If you have the Specialized All Condition Sport tire (which I belive is the stock tire, I don't have my bike in front of me), 700x23, those puppies run a hefty 305 grams. I'll run these through the winter then switch out to a lighter tire before summer. I don't know what the Specialized stem and bars run, but I'll probably switch mine out to a Ritchey WCS since I have those sitting around and the Ritchey stuff is pretty light... plus I'd like to see something other than SPECIALIZED printed all over my bike. I don't know what the weight of the stock saddle is, but there are probably lighter saddles. I use an Arione and it's great.
> 
> It is a great ride though... great frame that can be made into a super bike with some minor modifications.


Thanks for the response. My comp has the Shimano 540 wheelset which is also pretty heavy. I didn't realize the Specialized ACs were that heavy, on the website they quote like 220gms. I also heard the bar phat wrap is heavy also. Hopefully I can start reducing some weight shortly but still so happy with what I bought. Roubaix rules!!!


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

*My mistake..*



nis240sxt said:


> Thanks for the response. My comp has the Shimano 540 wheelset which is also pretty heavy. I didn't realize the Specialized ACs were that heavy, on the website they quote like 220gms. I also heard the bar phat wrap is heavy also. Hopefully I can start reducing some weight shortly but still so happy with what I bought. Roubaix rules!!!


I checked today and I too have the Spec All Condition "PRO" tires... and you are right, on the website they are listed at 220 grams.. not heavy compared to Conti GP 3000 or Michelin Pro Race.... but MUCH easier to get on and off than the Pro Race!!!


----------



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

bc165 said:


> I checked today and I too have the Spec All Condition "PRO" tires... and you are right, on the website they are listed at 220 grams.. not heavy compared to Conti GP 3000 or Michelin Pro Race.... but MUCH easier to get on and off than the Pro Race!!!


Wich is the lightest tire from Spec?


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Mondo S-Works....*



scico said:


> Wich is the lightest tire from Spec?


170 grams for 700x21, 195 for 700x23

http://www.specialized.com/SBCEqSection.jsp?sid=05EquipTiresPavement


----------



## DSMaryland (Jan 2, 2005)

For what it's worth, I have an 04 Roubaix Comp double 58cm with Speedplay zero's. Otherwise it's pretty much stock. With one bottle cage it weighs in at 18.6 lbs. (assuming my scale is accurate). I would agree that this bike can be superlight without getting the most expensive gear out there. On the other hand, it's a lot cheaper to drop a pound or two by eating a little better and train a little harder. 



nis240sxt said:


> Just bought a lovely 04' roubaix comp double 54cm. I put the bike on the scale (complete w/ pedals (300g), 1 cage, computer w/cadence) and it weighed 19lb even. Does this seem heavy for this bike? I thought it would be alot less. Any input from other Roubaix owners would be appreciated. BTW, Roubaix rides awesome and is so smooth.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Lets see. For a pound lighter wheelset,maybe 700 bucks.
Conti 4-seasons for another 170g @70 bucks.
Is it worth it or you could just ride it and enjoy.
Anything fully loaded under 19 pounds,at least for me is pretty light.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow, that does seem quite heavy for that bike in a small size even. My Allez Comp Cro-mo in a 61cm is 19.5 lbs. ready to ride with cages, pedals and computer.


----------



## DSMaryland (Jan 2, 2005)

*Weight not primary motivator*



TACSTS said:


> Wow, that does seem quite heavy for that bike in a small size even. My Allez Comp Cro-mo in a 61cm is 19.5 lbs. ready to ride with cages, pedals and computer.


The Comp Cro-Mo is a great bike and I've found 04's out there in the $1500 range. Thus, it is a superb value. Today's steel bikes are far advanced from my old steel mid-80's Colnago. My choice of the Roubaix was just to try something new and, hopefully, more comfortable as the Big 4-0 comes and goes. Weight definitely was not the primary motivator in my choice, though I do think that the bike being sub-19lbs. in stock form is a nice psychological boost.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

DSMaryland said:


> The Comp Cro-Mo is a great bike and I've found 04's out there in the $1500 range. Thus, it is a superb value. Today's steel bikes are far advanced from my old steel mid-80's Colnago. My choice of the Roubaix was just to try something new and, hopefully, more comfortable as the Big 4-0 comes and goes. Weight definitely was not the primary motivator in my choice, though I do think that the bike being sub-19lbs. in stock form is a nice psychological boost.


Yeah I understand the carbon allure. I was just meaning that the weight of the Roubaix was surprising especially in consideration that my steel bike weighs so similar, but in admission, it's not very stock at all, so it's probably not a fair comparison. I have a carbon bike as well and it is a very comfortable ride, I hope you enjoy your Roubaix for many years to come.


----------



## deluc6519 (Sep 21, 2004)

*it's the wheels*

on the comp it's the wheels (can you say heavy?) seat and bar phat on the the stock bike that add a lot of weight to it. the frame is surprisingly light and the forks not too bad either.


----------



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

deluc6519 said:


> ... the frame is surprisingly light and the forks not too bad either...


How much the frame? And the fork?


----------



## DSMaryland (Jan 2, 2005)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2003/news/aug15 has a brief mention of 990 grams for the frame. Unsure whether this inludes fork


----------

